# wirklich leiser 140mm Luefter



## boober (17. März 2010)

Hi,

bin fuer meine Waku und einem 280 Radi auf der Suche nach wirklich leisen 140mm Lueftern. Im Bereich 120mm gibt es ja einige brauchbare Geraete, aber wie sieht es im 140mm Bereich aus? Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit bestimmten Lueftern gemacht?

Meine Favoriten sind momentan:

- BeQuiet SilentWings (die 120mm Luefter sind ja leise, sind es auch die 140mm Luefter?)

- Noisblocker BlackSilentPRO PK2 (der hat max. 1200 U/min. Brauch man die wirklich bei einer Waku am Radi? Ich dachte mir so als Backup nach oben, ne Lueftersteuerung kommt eh)

- Phobya Nano G-14 (Hat zumindest laut Hersteller einen guten Airflow)

Das man ab einer bestimmten Umdrehung den Luftstrom hoert, is mir klar. Und wenn die auf max Laufen, bin ich wahrscheinlich eh am zocken, so dass mich die paar Geraeusche nicht stoeren. Wichtig ist nur, dass sie im Idle bzw. OfficeMode ordentlich leise sind, d.h. wenn sie runtergeregelt sind. Ich will da kein Lagerkratzen oder aehnlichen hoeren. 

Daher die Frage an Euch, hat jemand gute Erfahrungen mit bestimmten Lueftern gemacht?

Gruss


----------



## RonnieColeman (17. März 2010)

der Be quiet! BQT T14025-LF ist wirklich gut 
nur 17 db und stolze 102m³/h


----------



## Ahab (17. März 2010)

Achte einfach darauf, dass der Lüfter mit unter 1000, besser unter 800 Umdrehungen läuft. Ein Lüfter kann so gut sein wie er will, über 1000 Umdrehungen wird der Airflow ganz einfach zum Störfaktor. 

Hol die die Silent Wings und drossele sie mit einem 7 Volt Adapter.


----------



## Uter (17. März 2010)

ich würd die noiseblocker nehmen... sehr gutes lager und im gegensatz zu den silent wings ein normaler rahmen (der runde rahmen ist nicht besonders gut für radis)
die phobya lüfter sollen auch nicht schlecht sein aber das lager ist minimal schlechter als bei den blacksilent pro...


----------



## affli (17. März 2010)

also ich besitze mitlerweile 14er silent wings.
fazit: ruhe ab 7V und ab 5V nicht mehr wahrzunehmen! absolute silent lüfter- 

wie uter aber bereits gesagt hat, die optik und montage am radi ist nicht optimal. 
von den black silent hört man ebenfalls nur gutes, besitze selber aber keine!
die phobya nano kenne ich gar nicht.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (17. März 2010)

Wenn ich so viel Wert auf Stille legen würde, würde ich auf jeden Fall Silent Wings nehmen. Die sind leiser als Noiseblocker.


----------



## boober (19. März 2010)

Hi,

also ich tendiere ja auch ehr zu den SilentWings, aber die lassen sich ja wirklich beschissen an einem Radi anbringen. Und wenn man noch solche Luefterentkopplungen verwenden will (die kleinen gummi-teile), dann is man bei den SilentWings wohl am Ende. 

Aus dem Grunde werde ich wahrscheinlich die NS-PK2 nehmen. 

Gruss


----------



## arcDaniel (19. März 2010)

BeQuiet! Silent Wings!!!! gibs jetzt auch in 140mm (hoffe auf ne 200mm version  )


----------



## saddlatheelephant (19. März 2010)

die xigmatek 140mm lüfter sind auch sehr empfehlenswert....gibts glaub ich mit roten, blauen und schwarzen lüfterblättern)...von der technik 1A, stark, leise bzw. nicht wahrnehmbar und auch günstiger als BQ oder NB....bei mir nur deshalb, da sie farblich nicht so gepasst haben rausgeflogen....

super sind auch die 140 modelle von sythe, hab momentan nen kaze maru verbaut, der gedrosselt unhörbar ist aber doch noch mächtig luft schaufelt. Sythe hat außerdem ne neue palette slip streams im 140mm Format herausgebracht. ich glaub aber die haben (Wie der kaze maru) bohrungen für 120mm lüfterbefestigungen....


----------



## speedymike (19. März 2010)

ich suche zur zeit auch einen leisen/guten 140mm lüfter. warte doch noch ein wenig; von enermax soll ein 140er auf den markt kommen. wurde schon auf der cebit vorgestellt. 

Enermax zeigt zwei neue Lüfterserien zur Cebit 2010 - Update: LED-Effekt in Bildern und Specs - Enermax, Lüfter, Gehäuse, Cebit, Kühlleistung


----------



## Infin1ty (19. März 2010)

Xigmatek Lüfter sind alles, aber nicht leise 
Wenn du die leise findest hattest du noch nie 
Noiseblocker oder Silent Wings.

Die 140er Silent Wings sind zur Benutzung an Radis wegen
des Rahmens wie gesagt nicht zu empfehlen.

Nimm die hier:
Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PK-1, 140x140x25mm, 700rpm, 49m³/h, 9dB(A) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Luemmel (21. März 2010)

Infin1ty schrieb:


> Xigmatek Lüfter sind alles, aber nicht leise
> Wenn du die leise findest hattest du noch nie
> Noiseblocker oder Silent Wings.
> 
> ...



Sehr gute Lüfter!
Auf jeden Fall die Noiseblocker, alternativ gibts noch den Noiseblocker xk1/2 - etwas günstiger, minimal lauter.

Besitze selbst den PK1/2 und XK1 - kannst beruhigt auch zum PK2 greifen, falls du reserven brauchst, lassen sich extrem gut regeln!


----------



## baske (21. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

muss das Thema noch mal nach oben holen, gibt es neue Empfehlungen bezüglich 140mm Lüfter für einen 280 Radiator. Sind die Noiseblocker PK1/2 noch unter den Favoriten?

MFG baske


----------



## Pvt. Krabby (21. Dezember 2011)

baske schrieb:


> Sind die Noiseblocker PK1/2 noch unter den Favoriten?


 
aber ja!


----------



## baske (21. Dezember 2011)

Gut dann werden sie auch bei mir in Betrieb gehen


----------



## Luemmel (21. Dezember 2011)

Definitiv sind die PKs ein gute Sache. Haben abgesehen vom Airflow (ich glaube hier liegen die Silent Wings leicht vorn) einen höheren Luftdruck als die BQT. DAs dürfte auf nem Radi schon was ausmachen können.


----------



## Fack the Duck (22. Dezember 2011)

also ich kann dir auch die Silentwings empfehlen habe 4 (2x120 und 2x140) im Case und seitdem herscht ruhe im PC!


----------



## <BaSh> (22. Dezember 2011)

Die Silentwings sind auf Grund des Rahmens nicht für Radiatoren geeignet.


----------



## Shizophrenic (22. Dezember 2011)

<BaSh> schrieb:
			
		

> Die Silentwings sind auf Grund des Rahmens nicht für Radiatoren geeignet.



Genau, Noiseblocker FTW


----------



## Jonnyhh (22. Dezember 2011)

Die noiseblocker sind sehr gut.  Ansonsten die phanteks gehen auch. Hab die bei mir verbaut und auf 500-600 rpm runtergeregelt und sind nicht zuhören. Haben aber nen guten luftdurchsatz


----------



## Midguard (23. Dezember 2011)

Be Quiet! Dark Wings, davon habe ich drei Stück (80, 120 und 140) verbaut und bin restlos zufrieden.
Ideal ist auch der beiliegende 7V Adapter und der Anlauf ab 4V.


----------



## Fischer995 (23. Dezember 2011)

Habe hier einen Silentwing und einen 140mm von Xigmatek. Kann keinen untscheid feststellen. sind beide gleich leise.


----------



## Midguard (23. Dezember 2011)

Ich hatte zuletzt die guten Enermax TB Silence und dann auf Dark Wings umgerüstet, ein enormer Unterschied obwohl die Enermax Lüfter nicht schlecht sind.


----------



## meratheus (23. Dezember 2011)

In meinem Antec300 ist ein Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PK-1, 140x140x25mm, 700rpm, 49m³/h, 9dB(A) verbaut. Super leise, sehr gute Qualität und Drehzahl/Spannung Skalierung, sowie sehr niedrige Anlaufspannung. In meinem Fractal Design Arc sind mehrere be quiet! Silent Wings USC, 140x140x25, 1000rpm, 102.7m³/h, 16.5dB(A) (BL014) verbaut. Auch hier gilt das selbe Urteil wie bei dem Noiseblocker.


----------



## Sweegle (25. Dezember 2011)

wenn du dich für be quiet entscheiden solltest.

minn entweder die silent wings oder die dark wings. auf keinen fall sie shadow wings weil die lagergeräusche haben.(hatte 2 stück und die hatten es beide)

die dark wings sind gerade im angebot

140mm be quiet! Silent Wings 2 - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software by

und laut be quiet die besten lüfter die sie haben!!! also auch besser als die silent wing


----------



## Midguard (25. Dezember 2011)

Man kann immer mal Pech haben, die SW sind absolut klasse.

Ich hatte mal einen NB zu 20,-- und der hatte Schleifgeräusche, umgetauscht und gut.

Ich finde die jeweiligen Verpackungen selbst hochpreisiger teilweise katastrophal.
BQ zeigt mit den DW wie es richtig gemacht wird.


----------



## Uter (25. Dezember 2011)

Sweegle schrieb:


> und laut be quiet die besten lüfter die sie haben!!! also auch besser als die silent wing


Die Dark Wings haben lediglich eine bessere Montage, auf die Lautstärke und Leistung hat das keine Auswirkungen, aber auf den Preis.



Midguard schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal einen NB zu 20,-- und der hatte Schleifgeräusche, umgetauscht und gut.


 Einlaufen gelassen?

Warum bringen jetzt schon wieder alle Lüfter mit offenem/runden Rahmen ins Gespräch? Das die für den gewollten Zweck nicht ideal sind wurde doch schon gesagt...


----------



## Midguard (25. Dezember 2011)

Nur weil jemand meint die wären nicht geeignet muss es nicht automatisch stimmen ...


----------



## TFTP100 (25. Dezember 2011)

Midguard schrieb:
			
		

> Nur weil jemand meint die wären nicht geeignet muss es nicht automatisch stimmen ...



Sie sind nicht geeignet. Kanns du ne tüte paltzen lassen wo n loch drin is? Das loch ist die fehlende dichtung der bq. also, außerdem kennt sich uter aus.
Icj werf mal noch nb blacksilentpro 140mm ins spiel.
Oder noctua 14cm, da gibts allerdings nur einen und nciht wie bei 12cm 3 varianten.


----------



## Uter (26. Dezember 2011)

Midguard schrieb:


> Nur weil jemand meint die wären nicht geeignet muss es nicht automatisch stimmen ...


Die meisten mit Wakü sind der Meinung.



TFTP100 schrieb:


> [...], außerdem kennt sich uter aus.


 Danke für die Blumen. 



TFTP100 schrieb:


> Oder noctua 14cm, da gibts allerdings nur einen und nciht wie bei 12cm 3 varianten.


 Hab ich grad ein falsches Bild im Kopf oder haben die auch einen runden Rahmen?


----------



## TFTP100 (26. Dezember 2011)

Uter schrieb:
			
		

> Die meisten mit Wakü sind der Meinung.
> 
> Danke für die Blumen.
> 
> Hab ich grad ein falsches Bild im Kopf oder haben die auch einen runden Rahmen?



Die 140er sind ziemlich offen, da hab ich wohl gefailt...  haben die 120er bohrungen?


----------



## Abductee (26. Dezember 2011)

nein, die be quiet und die noiseblocker sind reinrassige 140er.
ich kenn spontan nur die 140er von scythe die 120er bohrungen haben.


----------



## TFTP100 (26. Dezember 2011)

Abductee schrieb:
			
		

> nein, die be quiet und die noiseblocker sind reinrassige 140er.
> ich kenn spontan nur die 140er von scythe die 120er bohrungen haben.



...Und wingboost aber is ja eh nix für radis...


----------

